# DEX-P99RS



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

I ve read a lot about this head unit, and it sounds like the real deal. That being said, it s out dated, (so to speak). My question is is it still relevant compared with the current head units available?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

magmun said:


> I ve read a lot about this head unit, and it sounds like the real deal. That being said, it s out dated, (so to speak). My question is is it still relevant compared with the current head units available?


I run an 80prs, the smaller, cheaper brother of the p99rs. If you need a single-din head unit and can get past the limitations, you won't be disappointed. Those units put out some very clean signals.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've got one, and assuming you can fit it (a lot of modern cars require modifications to fit a single din, from mild to wild) then it's a DSP system in a box!

Not as as a standalone DSP, but much less IT skills required!

If you're good with a laptop (I'm not) then even a cheapie DSP will do it better...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a fan od P99RS, but it is still one of better head units with processing. Only 99 and Clarion HX-D2/D3 have 4 way active processing. If I would have to choose between the two, HX would definitivelly be my pick, no matter of limitations. I simply hate p99RS UI..it sucks big time...


----------

